# stripes down middle



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

so ive seen stripes that go about the middle of the whole length of the car on almost all the colors except orange. how would black stripes look on BOM? or stripes anywhere else on the car


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Save the stripes for old Chevelles and Camaros.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just say 'NO' to the double skunk stripe.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> Save the stripes for old Chevelles and Camaros.





Rukee said:


> Just say 'NO' to the double skunk stripe.


:agree


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What they said.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ok ok but doesnt this look not bad?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, I do like creamsicles. Just kidding, Nate. It doesn't look too bad. If you like it, do it. Get the type that are removable in the event you change your mind.
A few years ago I got a vanity plate that read "HVYFUEL" (compliments to Dire Straits)but soon after decided it didn't suit me. Went back to standard plate.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This looks much better. Isn't this the same color as yours? In 2006, of the 13,948 produced, only 1,175 were Brazen Orange. The rarest color for that year. I would leave it the way it is, JMO.....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Colors like Brazen Orange, Spice Red and Midnight Blue are the ones that look great as they are. Torrid Red, Black and Silver may accept stripes better IMO. The others need to be left alone..


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Save the stripes for old Chevelles and Camaros.


:agree


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I think my silver goat was a little boring until I put the stripes on it


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

all the except PBM, MBM, SRM may look okay with stripes.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If I were ti install stripes, I would get the tapered
style. It seem to match the GTO better.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> This looks much better. Isn't this the same color as yours? In 2006, of the 13,948 produced, only 1,175 were Brazen Orange. The rarest color for that year. I would leave it the way it is, JMO.....


yes mine is the bom and i think im going to agree with you there and i should leave it the way it is


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nate said:


> yes mine is the bom and i think im going to agree with you there and i should leave it the way it is


I'm starting to understand the acronyms used by '04 -'06 owners to describe their cars. I had to ask someone what a GTO M6 and GTO A4 was
I guess I own a 1968 GTO M4 VGM......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

verry green metalic?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Howdya guess???:lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Howdya guess???:lol:


me r smart!


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> If I were ti install stripes, I would get the tapered
> style. It seem to match the GTO better.


I liked the taperd look better on the hood but I didn't like how fat they looked on the roof.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone can photoshop some black stripes and one with white stripes to see how it would look


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Nate said:


> i was wondering if anyone can photoshop some black stripes and one with white stripes to see how it would look


White will look like crap.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i think that one cool color on an orange car would be like maybe a solid orange candy.. its transparent so it would be like ghost and you wouldnt see it some angles and some angles would stand out.. idk orange is a hard color. prob black would be the best and white would most likely look like crap lol


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Do one up as a tribute to the Tameless tiger, Tiger stripe the whole car, Go on do it jk!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a pic of my BOM with a carbon fiber hood that the stripes are only on the hood (not the top or trunk) and are carbon fiber textured...... not painted.... the rest of the hood was painted BOM to match the car. I do get a lot of comments about how good it looks and I personally think it does make the car stand out. If you are going to put on stripes, make them outstanding or they will look like a Chevelle or Camero.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Pic's in my last post didn't show up so here they are .............. BOM hood with stripes!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, so there's two GTO that look good with stripes. :cheers


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

hey not bad looking at all


----------

